# توصيات لتركيب السيراميك (منقول)



## إسلام علي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنقل لكم بعض النقاط الهامة للحصول على سيراميك مركب بطريقة جيدة .... 

1- يتم اختيار مقاسات السيراميك و ابعاده حسب نوع و مساحة العنصر المراد تبليطه حيث ان هنالك العديد من الانواع للسيراميك و تتدرج حسب جودة صناعتها ( مقاومة السطح للخدش و الاحماض و سماكة السيراميك و قوة كسره .... الخ ويمكن الاطلاع على المواصفات المحلية و كتالوج التصنيع لمعرفة المزيد من الفحوصات و الخصائص للسيراميك)

2- يجب التاكد من ان السيراميك المورد للموقع مطابق للعينة التي تم اختيارها وكذلك عملية الفحص النظري للقطع بحيث تقاس اقطارها و تربيع زواياها و كذلك عملية عدم و جود استوائية به 

3- يجب التاكد من ان يكون ظهر السيراميك محزز و خشن بحيث يتم ضمان الالتصاق جيدا بمونة الاسمنت و في حالة عدم توفر ذلك يتم تخشين السطح بالادوات المتوفرة مع العامل .

4- يجب اختيار العامل الماهر ذو الخبرة و لا مانع من عمل عينة لحائط لمعرفة كفائتة 

5- لابد من اخذ القياسات السليمة للمساحة المراد تركيب السيراميك بها وتوزيع القطع بشكل جيد لتقليل الفاقد ما امكن وذلك من خلال ان تكون الاجزاء المقطوعة و الزائدة في الاركان او في الاماكن غير المرئية قدر المستطاع بعدا عن تشويه الشكل الجمالي للسيراميك .عند تركيب سيراميك الحوائط ابدأ قياساتك بحيث تنتهي قمة اخر السيراميك في السقف بالاعلى مع التقاء الحائط والسقف ولا تهتم بمناسيب اخر قطعة قريبة من الارض لان نهايتها يمكن اخفائها بسيرايمك الارضية بينما السيرايمك بالاعلى لا يمكن اخفائه. 

ولا مانع من ان يتم عمل مخطط لتوزيع قطع السيراميك لتفادي أي اخطاء او فواقد

6- المسافات بين قطع السيراميك المركب يجب ان تكون متساوية بين جميع القطع وان لا تكون كبيرة بل حسب ما تنص عليه تعليمات الوكيل للحصول على انسب فراغ لتمدد السيراميك بدون تشويه لشكل المنطقة وعادة تتراوح ما بين (2-5) مم //ويمكن الحفاظ على المسافات الكبيرة بين السيراميك ان طلبت بواسطة قطع بلاستيكية على شكل + توضع بين القطع اثناء التركيب ثم ترفع //

7- يجب ان يكون ميل السيراميك للارضيات (معدل 1%) بشكل يضمن انسياب المياه بحرية الى المصافي فى الاماكن التي تتعرض للرطوبة (الحمامات والمطابخ) بينما في بقية المنزل فيكون المستوى واحد. 

8- العامل الجيد لا يخدش السيراميك لانه يؤدي الى تشوه الشكل العام . ومن الشروط الواجب اتباعها العمل على استقامة السيراميك افقيا و راسيا عند التركيب وذلك من خلال استخدام القدة و الميزان والانتباه على استقامة القطعة السفلية للسيراميك لانها بالعادة تكون نقطة ضعف للعامل

9- لا تنسى ابدا ان تضع قطع السيرايمك في وعاء مملوء بالماء قبل التركيب حتى يتشرب الماء بداخلها والا ستضعف المونة اللاصقة للسيراميك بالحائط او بالارضية. 

10- من المفضل ان يكون منسوب سيراميك الحمامات والمطابخ اقل من بقية المنزل بحوالي 

2.5 سم لمنع الماء من الدخول للمنزل من خلال هذه الاماكن. 

11- روبة السيراميك ( من الاسمنت الابيض) الذي يوضع في الفراغات بين السيراميك يجب الاهتمام به وبخلطته جيدا حتى لا يتفتت ويتقشر وينخلع من مكانه ) يوجد العديد من الاضافات يمكن اضافتها للاسمنت الابيض لتعطي نفس ألوان السيراميك المركب هذا سيعطي لمسة جمالية.( .

12- عند قطع السيراميك حول مفتاح كهرباء او سلك حاول قدر المستطاع ان تصغر الجزء المقطوع فلمسة جمالية في نهاية الامر تعطي الانطباع عن كفاءة العامل . 

13- لا تركب سيراميك ان وصلت درجة الحرارة فوق 40 درجة مئوبة لان المونة ستكون هشة والتركيب غير مضمون. 

14- تقيد بنسبة خلط جيدة للمونة اسفل السيراميك بحيث تكون نسبة الاسمنت الى الرمل 1:3 و بسماكة 2.5 سم ؛ وتجبن خلطها باي مضاف غير معروف كفائته (فمثلا اضافة البوجيبوند يعمل كعازل يفصل السيراميك عن المونة ).

15- ارجو من الجميع المشاركة فى اضافة أي نقطة لم تطرح او أي استفسار 
منقول من منتدى صبرة الهندسي
​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا م/ Bishr
آمل أن تسمح لي أن أضيف نقطتين:
1- بالنسبة لسيراميك الأرضيات من الهام جدا أن يتم إعداد مخطط للأرضيات Floor Pattern قبل البدء في التركيب ، حيث أنه يمكن ان يكون هناك أكثر من لون أوأكثر من مقاس للسيراميك متداخلين لتكوين أرضية بشكل معين.
2- بالنسبة لسيراميك الحوائط يمكن تركيبه على لياسة أسمنتية بواسطة مواد لصق وأدوات خاصة بشرط أن يتم التحقق من الياسة قبل البدء في التركيب، كما يمكن تركيب سيراميك الحوائط على الحائط البلوك مباشرة بالخلطة الأسمنتية وهي الطريقة العادية.


----------



## rwmam (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بالاضافه الى ما تم ذكره من الاستاذ بشروهو شرح مفصل ووافي وكذلك الاستاذ شريف احب ان اضيف ما يلي
1- لابد من الانتباه الى عمل المونه تحت السيراميك بشكل بحيث لاتوجد فراغات تحته والا فانه سيكون معرض للكسر في تلك المناطق 
2- الاهتمام بشكل كبير في مناطق التماس بين السيراميك والمغاسل او الشاورات او مكان وضع الصابون وكذلك مناطق التماس مع فتحات المجاري لسيراميك الارضيات وكل ملحقات الحمامات 
3- ان التنظيف للسيراميك من مونة السمنت الابيض او غيرها يعتبر ضروري جدا جدا لانه في حالة تركه سوف يكون من الصعب تنظيفه 
4- يجدر الاشاره الى غلق وسد فتحات المجاري ان وجدت وخاصة عند عمل مونة السمنت الابيض للارضيات للمحافظه على بقاء فتحات المجاري نظيفه
5- اذا كان بالامكان الاحتفاظ بعدد من قطع السيراميك التي تم استعمالها لتبقى احتياط يمكن استعمالها كبديل في حالة كسر او ضرر اي قطعه منفذه وخاصة في اعمال الصيانه للحمامات قد تتضرر بعض القطع لاني ومن خلال اعمال الصيانه تبين لي ان نوع او لون السيراميك الذي تم تنفيذه غير متوفر وقد يصعب الحصول على نفس النوع واللون


ولكم مني جزيل الشكر المهندس rwmam


----------



## إسلام علي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً م شريف و *rwmam*


----------



## مروان96 (16 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (15 أبريل 2009)

ارجو الافادة بنقطتين هامتين الا وهما عدم ترويب المونه على الارضيه ثم لصق السيراميك عليها الطريقة الباكستانى والهندى وشرق اسيا على العموم يستخدمون هذه الطريقة فى التبليط ولا بد تغريق السيراميك فى المياه قبل التبليط به هذا كله اهم شئ لعدم حدوث التطبيل فيما بعد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mohammed55 (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الوافى الذى افادنى كثيرا واحب ان اضيف انه قبل البدء فى تركيب السيراميك .
1- وضع الاكسات فى الوسط وان تكون مزويه اى تكون زاويه قائمه .
2- يتم رص السيراميك حتى الوصول الى الغلايق ( وهو اخر صف فى السيراميك ) ويجب ان لا تقل الغلاقه عن 12 سم حتى لاتشوه المنظر الجمالى .


----------



## sayed266 (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أولا أعرفكم بنفسي 
ك / السيد ابراهيم مدير معامل البحوث و التطوير باحدى مصانع السيراميك 
أحب أن أورد بعض النصائح للمشتري قبل الشراء :-
1- يفضل السيراميك المط عن اللامع لأنه ( أطول عمرا - أكثر رونقا - مريح للنفسيه - أقل عيوب ظاهرية - و أيضا غير قابل للتشرب أي لا يتغير لونة بعد التركين ) 
2- تجنب شراء الموديلات ناصعة البياض لأنها أضر بالصحة
3- تجنب شراء الألوان الحمراء لأنها نستفزه 
هذه بعض النصائح و لمزيد من المعلومات يمكن الاتصال 
******************** و انا تحت أمركم 
سلام عليكم

وضع رقم الهاتف او اي وسيلة اتصال شخصية , مخالفة لشروط المنتدى

المشرف


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أبريل 2009)

أهلا بك يا ك / سيد
جزاك الله خيراً ع المعلومات
ونتمنى مشاركاتك المستمرة


----------



## مهندس رواوص (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## haider ibrahem (29 أبريل 2009)

الاخوة جميعا جزاكم الله خيرا 
سؤال : هل يجب ان يكون الرمل المستخدم في المونة مغربل (ناعم ) ام لا


----------



## إسلام علي (29 أبريل 2009)

haider ibrahem قال:


> الاخوة جميعا جزاكم الله خيرا
> سؤال : هل يجب ان يكون الرمل المستخدم في المونة مغربل (ناعم ) ام لا


ده محتاج مهندس تشطيبات أو فني متمرس
أنا عن نفسي الله أعلم


----------



## احمد النجفي (29 أبريل 2009)

وكذلك ان يكون السيراميك جيد غير مخزون مدة طويلة لانة يكون غيرجيد وكذلك ان يكون من مناشى جيدة


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (2 يناير 2010)

haider ibrahem قال:


> الاخوة جميعا جزاكم الله خيرا
> سؤال : هل يجب ان يكون الرمل المستخدم في المونة مغربل (ناعم ) ام لا


يفضل ان يكون خشن للترابط


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (3 يناير 2010)

اعتقد ان الاجابه بخصوص الرمل تعتمد على عمل الملاط حيث افضل ان يكون قوامه اخشن للتقليل من ظاهرة التقلص في الخلطه والتي ستؤدي الى تشقق الملاط , و يجب الانتباه لنقع البلاط في المياه اكبر فتره ممكنه حتى تتشبع بالماء ولا تمتص ماء الملاط اثناء التركيب .


----------



## كمال محمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ذيب الشامية (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذه الفائده حسنات في ميزان حسناتك واستفسار بسيط هل هذه الامور تنطبق على البورسلين في الارضيات واذا لا تنطبق ممكن تفصيل عن افضل الخطوات لتطبيق البورسلين في الارضيات ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## مهندس مدني ربيع (15 يناير 2011)

اعتقد ان لا مانع ان يكون الرمل خشنا ولكنه يجب ان يكون مغربل. لأن وجود حصو او ما شابه من اجسام كبيرة نسبيا وصلبة في الرمل قد تؤدي الى كسر السيراميك عند رصه في عملية التركيب. وقد تعيق وضع السيراميك بالوضعية المطلوبة تماما.
موضوع جميل شكرا لصاحبه.


----------



## theblackangel87 (15 يناير 2011)

مشكورين اخوان عالمعلومات الصراحه كان في معلومات ما كنت اعرفها


----------



## يسرى191 (16 يناير 2011)

sayed266 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أولا أعرفكم بنفسي
> ك / السيد ابراهيم مدير معامل البحوث و التطوير باحدى مصانع السيراميك
> أحب أن أورد بعض النصائح للمشتري قبل الشراء :-
> ...


 معلومات قيمة و ممتازة بارك الله فيك و نتمنى دائما افادتك بما يتعلق بالسيراميك عند الشراء و كيفة معرفة الجيد منه


----------



## م.أحمد العوّاد (16 يناير 2011)

معلومات قيمة شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله كل خير غالي


----------



## elshaer4you (17 أبريل 2011)

*كيف اقوم بتركيب كسر السيراميك*

هناك اشكال جميله تصنع من كسر السيراميك يقوم بعض الناس بصنعها على الارض بدلا من البلاط 
والسؤال هنا 
ماهى المونه التى تضع تحت هذا الكسر
هلى هى مونه عاديه ام انها اسمنت على رمل بدون ماء 
وكيف اقوم باعداد هذا العمل من الاول الى الاخر

وشكرا


----------



## haytham.a.e (17 أبريل 2011)

شكراا


----------

